# Possible project 73 Passat



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

So I've found my next possible project. It's a 73 vw passat. It's a 4 speed 1300cc motor hatchback. It's got only 40k miles and the only thing it needs is a throttle cable and a new battery and some body love. Floor has been replaced also. It is an imported car from Germany. Before I dive into this project could I get a few pointers on what may be some pretty regular issues or problems with these vehicles. Also what is the bolt pattern for wheels










Not sure whose car this is but it looks like this but a yellow color. Any and all help is greatly appreciated.

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

40,000 miles!

What kind body work does it need. If it's not rusty I would say go for it. 

Parts are going to take some creativity to source or adapt from other VW's. Early water cooled VW's a pretty rare beasts over here in the states.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

VW Nevada said:


> 40,000 miles!
> 
> What kind body work does it need. If it's not rusty I would say go for it.
> 
> Parts are going to take some creativity to source or adapt from other VW's. Early water cooled VW's a pretty rare beasts over here in the states.


It looks like mostly surface rust. It has been sitting in the barn for a while the owner says. It needs the interior redone of course.

I'm probably going to be going to look at it today. I'll be sure and take pictures. 

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Also I know that the owner has said they replaced the floor a few years ago too

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Pics













































































































Bump
For some opinions please?

No pic of headliner but it was in great condition

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

What's he asking for it? And honestly I would make it run and drive and leave the body all ratty. Looks sooooo good!:thumbup:


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

flatnbagged said:


> What's he asking for it? And honestly I would make it run and drive and leave the body all ratty. Looks sooooo good!:thumbup:


He is asking 750 and pretty firm on the price. It runs and I couldn't drive it cause of the flat tires and broken throttle cable but clutch feels good and running through the gears felt fine.

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's the video of the car running its been sitting for a while that's why its so smoky but hell 40k miles is 40k miles. 

http://m.youtube.com/index?client=mv-google&desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US&rdm=26#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=mbU2lTlYIY8

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

A1steaksauce said:


> http://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/2198020924.html
> 
> it's been up on craigs for over a year now and he was originally asking over $1,000 and he's recently dropped it to $750.


So is it worth it?

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

Depends on what is alot of money to you. Rare is rare and sometimes the collision of rarity and interest costs money. My wife wouldn't pay $20 for it but to me $750 is borderline deal depending on the rust. You could make it work as long as the Passat specific parts are intact. Seeing as how this is so close to our Dasher structural parts, body parts, and driveline it could be restored or just made to run as is. I recently found a 78k mile '79 Dasher in need of a transmission replacement (dreaded trans/diff seal leak) but otherwise minty...for $1k very near me. I love early watercooled VW's and B1's are something I'd love to expand on. I know the difficulties in
the early cars as I had a '74 Audi Fox Coupe. VW does have a shop overseas that specializes in restoring the early watercooled. I say do it....but for $600. BTW the wheel bolt pattern is 4x100 and the wheels should be 13x4.5 or 13x5 so all 4-bolt watercooled VW wheels will fit. Check TheSamba.com frequently as parts for these do pop up from time to time.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

It would be a hell of a job to restore this car... 

The A-pillars are often completely gone, check the corners under the window... and the wheel covers (front panels, don't know how to call them) front. Also the triangular thing, when you remove the front panels are often completely rotten.

A lot of hidden surprises in B1 passats, when the outside looks a bit rusty, the hidden rust is terrible!










































some examples of hidden holes...


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

If I had to make a judgment on the rust based on the pictures I would say, "let it pass."

I would be willing to bet that the rust is a lot worse than just surface problems. 


If you were planning to strip it down anyway it might not be much of a problem for you. 

That '57 Dodge that was buried in Tulsa, OK had 0 miles on and I wouldn't have touched that with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

So this is the dilemma. Yes the vehicle is super rusty and yes its old, but the car has a running low miles engine and transmission. The rust did not seem that bad to me. I pushed and poked but could not break through. The Chrome is all good and all there. 


Yes I would be stripping the car down and possibly not even using the motor and tranny. Is that worth anything? 

One more thing is the rarity of this particular vehicle. I plan on taking it to shows and just having something no one else has
sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

It sure does have some great parts: period radio, seats, all the chrome bits you mentioned, surely not the least of which is that low mileage drive train. If you found a better body or you didn't mind the metal work it is probably worth it. (or if you just wanted to part it out)


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

VW Nevada said:


> It sure does have some great parts: period radio, seats, all the chrome bits you mentioned, surely not the least of which is that low mileage drive train. If you found a better body or you didn't mind the metal work it is probably worth it. (or if you just wanted to part it out)


I wouldn't mind the metal work at all I know many people who would love to help me on this project. My plan would probably be to see how much I could get for the motor and tranny and swap in a more modern motor and transmission.

As of now I've had the most experience with the 1.8t motors from the b5 audi a4 (that's my current daily) and finding some low mile motors would be cake cause they use that motor in everything vw; jetta, a4, passat, golf, new beetle.

If I could get some guarantees on someone wanting to buy the motor and tranny then that's the way I would go.

Please chime in anyone who thinks this may be a good way to go or may be interested in some parts such as the motor, tranny, radio, or dash stuff, I know the heater worked. I'm basically just in it for the body and such



sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

I woudn't expect much money if any at all for a 1.3L and a 4-spd transmission. The transmission might find a home but whoever buys it will want the pedal cluster too and will be using it for a swap from auto to manual. 1.3L's weren't offered here so it's basically a boat anchor unless you find someone with a Mk1 Polo or Audi 50 wanting to add a larger engine.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

The rust has ultimately scared me away from this project

Thanks everyone for weighing in on this topic. I still ended up getting a project vehicle. Not as vintage or rare but I am picking up a 99.5 vw golf tdi shell on Saturday.

Thanks again maybe ill come across something like this again soon.










sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)

The 1,3 engine in these is made in 058 block, not the "small block" in Polos etc. Looks more like -76-77 Passat, not -73.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

MF said:


> The 1,3 engine in these is made in 058 block, not the "small block" in Polos etc. Looks more like -76-77 Passat, not -73.


It's a 73 title says so the guy who owned it shipped it over from when he lived in Germany.

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## 20vr6gtiwv (Jan 20, 2008)

sorry man i bought it this saturday and im going to fix all the rust and keep it stock besides the suspension..


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

20vr6gtiwv said:


> sorry man i bought it this saturday and im going to fix all the rust and keep it stock besides the suspension..


How bad is the rust? I wish I could have picked it up. Good luck with the build. You going to bring it to any shows?


sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## 20vr6gtiwv (Jan 20, 2008)

The worst it under the driver side seat but i can fix it!!Abd yea ill bring it to show not sure when cause i'm working on my mk3 gti first and i also have a b5 passat i'm working too!!


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

20vr6gtiwv said:


> The worst it under the driver side seat but i can fix it!!Abd yea ill bring it to show not sure when cause i'm working on my mk3 gti first and i also have a b5 passat i'm working too!!


That's cool man ill try and look out for it. Def one of a kind!

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## 20vr6gtiwv (Jan 20, 2008)

Any pointers on finding a dash or seats for it!!!


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

I think the easiest think to do would to be run an all mki interior I think that's really the closest or possibly pull a vw beetle interior for your car.

You going modern or trying to stay more period specific

Oh where you from btw?

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## 20vr6gtiwv (Jan 20, 2008)

trying to keep it stock!!!And im from clarksburg,wv


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Search for dashers they share the same dash. I remember the dash was in pretty bad shape

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

You can strip and recover the dash for 1/2 the trouble of locating one. A1 chassis parts (Rabbits) won't fit because the cars are so different. Dasher and Audi Fox are the same in most aspects and I don't mind dropping you a line when I come across something...I would have lovede some help finding crap for my Fox.


----------



## 20vr6gtiwv (Jan 20, 2008)

Kwel thanks for the info!!Let me know what you can find!!Its going to be a long project for this one!!


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

20vr6gtiwv said:


> Kwel thanks for the info!!Let me know what you can find!!Its going to be a long project for this one!!


Hey man you should start a build thread so this one can die out id love to follow your progress on this one I may learn a few things! 


sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

Look on thesamba.com but be patient because early stuff is there you just gotta look. I had a '74
Audi Fox Coupe and kinda miss the hunt...but my '77 Rabbit keeps me on my toes. Might have a lead on a Fox sedan for parts....will let you know.


----------



## _drtydub_ (May 3, 2010)

i would buy it for 750 even if it didnt run


----------



## 20vr6gtiwv (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks for that site and i will start a build thred when i get a chance


----------



## rahbi (Jan 16, 2008)

*passat rebuild*

Check in at the DOG (dasher owner group)site too - lot of parts advice/knowledge. I love the early passats! Thanks for saving such a rare car!:thumbup:


----------



## 20vr6gtiwv (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks again for the info and hopefulley next show season ill be drivin it to show!!


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm bringing this thread back to Life. The car is being delivered to me Tomorrow afternoon. It'll be back in Ohio. Cincinnati Area. Does anyone know off hand whether mk1 rabbit/golf/gti rocker panels may work on this for replacement pieces. i know they may be similar.


----------

